# Install CD player for Sentra 93



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

I want to install a cd-player for my sentra 93 since the old tape/radio can not work anymore, does anyone else get an idea how to install that on my car and what cd-player is suitable for the sentra 93. Those people who had experience on that please reply, thanx a lot!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

Its great almost any head unit will bolt in without modifications. Only the large Delco replacements will not fit exc. And it will bolt right up without any modifications. Just ask the local dude at Circuit City or Best Buy They wont want to tell you how easy it is though b/c they are always trying to sell the install.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

The factory unit bolts right into that open cubby hole underneath the radio.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

*pimento73*, have you removed the center console before? You need to remove 4 screws, switch plugs, plastic base below the ash tray and just be careful when pulling the front console bezel off.
As far as changing the headunit, it was simple. Might be a good idea to disconnect the negative battery terminal first. Then remove the screws, slide the cassette unit out, remove the antenna cable, unplug the cables from the back of the unit.

You need to make a trip to your local Wal-Mart, electronic or car audio store to get a Nissan 87-94/95 wire harness. I also suggest soldering the wires. I was set on male/female wire connectors but decided, even with the minuet experience I had in the past, I soldered the wires. Also, you should get 4' 3/16" shrink tubing or just a little smaller since you won't need to heat it so long to prevent damage to the wires or tubing. I'm glad I soldered, because if done right, it is very clean, strong and will provide less distortion, interference from other signals(when shrink wrapped) and it won't come loose like connects or just twist and take may. The wires are color coded and should match up.

Obviously, just screw the mounting brackets that you took off the cassette player on your new headunit, plug all wires together and the antenna cable in the new unit along with any RCA cables, screw the unit into the frame and reinstall the console bezel.

The install on my Sony CDX-L350 50W x 4 w/remote went well, considering it was my first attempt and it sounds much better than stock although cassette to CD is a huge jump. I really like the D-Bass that Sony has on their headunits and it puts the stock speakers to their limits although they sound much better than ever. Only reason for the upgrade, I wanted it eventually but the price was too good to pass up at the time, $100 CAN (friend of mine upgraded, deck would skip at level 23 w/2 12" subs...louder than I'd ever have it).

Soldering sites:

http://www.explosivelabs.com/articles/soldering.shtml
and
http://www.fanbus.com/thelab/Soldering/soldering.htm

are good guides on how to solder. I can't find the one I used but they should prove worthy. Also, remember to put the shrink wrap on before you solder.

Audio Install and wireharness information:

http://www.installdr.com/home.html

If you need any more help just PM me.

Greg


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

*compatibility*

I do not know whether the cd-player should be compatible to the old speakers, especially the power?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

It wouldn't make a difference to the speakers, they only draw as much as they need. Besides that, you set the volume level as normal. I only have the 2 door speakers since it's a base model Sentra and all works fine. 45Wx4 is just 45watts (~23rms) on each speakers channel. Stock speakers draw about 15watts or so. The old cassette may have been a 25w x 4 if that or it probably never had a built in amp at all...I'm not an audio expert so I don't know.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Unfortunately the "sentra" page of installdr doesnt work!


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Yeah, I noticed that also about two months ago. But over all, the site is an awesome audio resource...just if it was finished...Hmmmmm.

If you need any help, just contact me. I can take out my current deck, take some pic's and show you. I've taken the interior panels off in my car so much it's second nature. I'll be doing that anyway to make articles for my B13 site...all in due time of course.
No major mods yet, besides painted calipers, but this way I can write as I go, show my progress and perhaps help anyone else that has a B13 that's not modded yet which they seem like they are becoming a minority. I think I'm 10 years too late on that one though.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

You need a wire harness for your new Headunit (CD player) and wire adapters for each speaker. All speakers should be compatibale, just dont blow em


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

CD Player install? Easiest thing you'll ever do to your car. Do like they said b4, take out the 4 screws. But soldering doesn't make a difference. What I always do is get a cd deck, search online, they are cheaper on their, just find a place with a warranty! DO NOT GO TO BEST BUY!!! Circuit city is okay, but st best buy sux! DO NOT GO TO A LOCAL CAR AUDIO SHOP! They charge like twice the price for something you could have found online. What I always do is go to crutchfield, find the one that I want, then search the net for it, cause there will be like 3 online stores sellin the exact same one for 1/2 price or better. 

2) Hooking it up: When you get the box, go buy a wire harness from circuit city or best buy, they are all the same, wire that in ur house. Then, all you have to do is take out the old stereo, plug in the new stereo, and the antenna adapter, 2 minutes later ur done! On the wire harness, just twist the wires and use electrical tape, just do it tight and keep it clean. 

3) Make sure you buy a cd player with pre-amp outputs for easy expansion later of amps. Have fun! After you do your first, it's all uphill from there!


----------

